# Henry Eagle Scout HELP



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I have been trying to find a Henry rifle Golden boy in the Eagle Scout addition. Anyone have a new or like new one they would like to sale or know where there would be one for sale. I've tried lot of places. Apparently Henry is suffering from hurricane Sandy and having trouble getting everything they need to produce rifles.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Here you go:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.htm?T=henry+scout


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

riptheirlips said:


> I have been trying to find a Henry rifle Golden boy in the Eagle Scout addition. Anyone have a new or like new one they would like to sale or know where there would be one for sale. I've tried lot of places. Apparently Henry is suffering from hurricane Sandy and having trouble getting everything they need to produce rifles.


This isnt the Eagle Scout version but still a good option:

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/...=All&type=All&cal=All&fin=&sit=&zipcode=84107


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.htm?T=henry+scout


Tried this one and I couldn't them to respond to make sure they have it. Thanks for the help. If you know another way I can get a hold of them please let me know.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Davidson's is out also, but here is their link that you can check to see if they do get them in stock going forward.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That is a cool looking rifle. I don't have one but I have one of these,

[attachment=0:1fv8b7ci]pop_wm_4529898.jpg[/attachment:1fv8b7ci]

I haven't thought about selling it but it just sits in the gun safe.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.htm?T=henry+scout


BirdDogger Thanks for your help, from the site you provided I was able to get in touch with Dons Hobby guns and he had one left. Suppose to have shipped yesterday and arrive Friday. That is going to make one boy way happy, and his mother also she wanted me to get him one but couldn't find one. Course I won't tell her about it till he opens it up xmas. Thanks again appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

riptheirlips said:


> BirdDogger said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go:
> ...


Congratulations to your son on his achievement. Although it seems to be fairly common place in Utah to earn your Eagle, I personally never earned mine and have tremendous respect for those who have earned theirs. It is a lot of work and one your son should be proud of.

I bet this rifle will be his pride and joy. I own a Henry and love it! It is probably my most used rifle


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Congratulations to your son on his achievement. Although it seems to be fairly common place in Utah to earn your Eagle, I personally never earned mine and have tremendous respect for those who have earned theirs. It is a lot of work and one your son should be proud of.


+1, word for word. I'm glad you are getting the gun for your boy. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Neat idea. I wish I had thought of that for my Eagle.


----------

